
No More Captchas - sidko
http://nomorecaptchas.com/
======
me1010
The research seems to be from here... [http://oxford-
biochron.com/](http://oxford-biochron.com/)

And it's linked to google, facebook, and "others" ...

Since I don't use google, facebook, or "others", I don't think it would work
for me.

EDIT: I guess I was looking at the wrong product. However, my guess is the
system measures mouse movement within the window or click rate or some
variation of these. It said somewhere that an HTML5 browser is necessary, so I
imagine the product would not work with a text browser. In any case, it seems
dubious. If Bayesian email filters can be fooled, so too can an otherwise
untested human noise detector in the "real" world of the cloud...

------
fenomas
The only technical details I could find on the site were:

> The method is called biochronometrics and it maps behavior based on a series
> of complex algorithms. 5 million live tests show that bots can’t mimic human
> behavior when biochronometrics are applied.

and:

> NoMoreCaptchas analyses behavior while a user name and password are being
> entered and determines if the user is human or a bot.

So presumably it monitors mouse and keyboard events during login; particularly
the timing, judging from the name "biochronometrics"...

------
cordite
As the kind of person with technical knowledge to make a relevant decision,
they fail to convince me that it is legit. So what if the page thinks I am
human? If it is supposedly so accurate, how do I get to witness a failed case?

I do not know if they are marketing to nontechnical managers who force a
decision on "Yes, boss" developers.

Next, what if I want to have a mobile app? How do I secure a sign up process
there? (without reverting to a web form)

------
kivihiinlane
Looks shady. Image from their site [0] that is supposed to tell me that I'm
human or bot is just a gif.

[0] [http://nomorecaptchas.com/what-is-
nomorecaptchas/](http://nomorecaptchas.com/what-is-nomorecaptchas/)

------
danielrmay
Frustratingly there is very little technical information to be found on the
website.

They're essentially saying "hey, here are some words we made up, now trust us,
it works!" without delving into any real detail with examples.

~~~
bjchrist
From the website:

The method is called biochronometrics and it maps behavior based on a series
of complex algorithms. 5 million live tests show that bots can’t mimic human
behavior when biochronometrics are applied.

That being said, yes, I would love to see some more technical details on the
implementation...

------
awalton
This is less "no more captchas" and more "Buy our captchas, they work, trust
us."

That should set off everyone's bullshit detectors.

------
ethana
The method described is rather vague, but I think monitoring mouse movement
and page scrolling should be enough to determine human user.

------
tommoor
I wonder his this fares with auto-filled forms by the browser and things like
lastpass / onepassword

